# Wow conditioning really works



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so today I have two spawning tanks that have pairs in them. Sorry to say that my blue grizzle VT got his nice long fins shredded so I replaced that pair with a DT Red Crusader male and a white bodied pink finned VT female. 

The other tank has the Red CT pair in it. The update on that spawn is: the female has overcome her fear of male bettas and is approaching them nest. BUT the male attacks her and she has to do it all over again. Since this is his first spawn it'll probably take him a few more hours to get his mojo workin  The other tank is going good. A small nest and the female showing submissiveness. Cross your fingers!!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Sounds good! I hope all goes well with both!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yay, good luck!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Good news! Best of luck on the spawns


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good luck! I think those red CTs are gonna look great!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

wow this is an old thread. but it is exactly what my female betta was doing. after letting her rest a few days after the first attempt, i threw her in there again and let her test him out. she kept going under the nest inspecting it, breaking it up, etc. there was far more chasing the male, rather than the first time all the male did was chase the female until she hid. conditioning is a MUST if you want to spawn bettas.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Don't post on old threads please.


----------

